# meaning of open show..for trail



## Gidget

can someone explain to me what open show means?


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I think it means not restricted to just one type of horse. Like breed, height, gender.... 

I'd like to know what Greener Than Grass means in a show.


----------



## VelvetsAB

_Could Open possibly mean its open to pros and ammy's as well? We use "open" as a level at schooling shows....beginner, novice, open...and is normally about 3' jumps._

_SUJ--was that a class? My guess (keyword) would be horses who have never shown before. It could only allow horses with less then "5" shows into it....?_


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I have no idea. There was an open show around here with that class....? I thought it meant that your horse had to be really green.


----------



## RadHenry09

I am from PA and although I have never heard "greener than grass" there are green horse classes. I have seen some with age restrictions for the horse 4 & 5 yr olds or 1st & 2nd year of showing.

Open as opposed to rated shows where anyone can show, open to all levels, horses ,breeds etc...
I have found although that many walk/trot classes are kids 10yrs and under. I think that there shouldnt be a rider age restriction on that class just because some teens are just starting to show or adults interesting in showing may just be schooling the canter at home but not wanting to show at the canter just yet. In my area it depends who is running the show.

I once saw a class that said Old Timers (30 & over) walk /trot. Now come on , I am over 30 so I am a Old Timer ..lol


----------



## VelvetsAB

RadHenry09 said:


> I have seen some with age restrictions for the horse 4 & 5 yr olds or 1st & 2nd year of showing.


 
^^_This is what I meant. They are green to showing, not neccesarily (sp?) green broke. _

_Wikipedia (under Hunt Seat): _

Pony hunter divisions may also be specified as Green Pony Hunter divisions. Green Pony Hunter divisions are for those ponies who are in their first year of rated showing. In Green Pony Hunter classes, small ponies jump 2', medium ponies jump 2'3", and large ponies jump 2'9".

Green Hunter: Green hunter divisions are for horses that are beginning their showing careers. At the local level and at C-rated horse shows, Baby Green and Pre-Green Hunter divisions are often held. The heights depend on local rules. However, most Baby Green Hunter fences are set at 2'6" and most Pre-Green Hunter fences are set at 2'9"/3'.
First and Second Year Green Hunters are shown under USEF rules. According to these rules, First Year Green Hunters are in their first year of showing fences at 3'6". Therefore, fences in their classes are set at 3'6". Second Year Green Hunters are in their second year of showing fences at 3'6". Fences in their classes are set at 3'9".
First and Second Year Green Hunters may also show in Green Conformation Hunter divisions. These divisions are the same as the previous divisions with one important difference. In conformation hunter classes, horses are judged 60% on their movement and performance and 40% on their conformation.

_I couldn't find anything on what Open means though..._


----------



## franknbeans

An "open" show around here typically means no breed restriction, and they have a variety of disciplines too most times. We just had one a couple weeks ago. Then there are also "open" classes, which takes away the age restriction.

I did the "open" w/t, since my horse is "greener than grass" (basically means the same as green)..and I was the only one over about 8. lol But it was fun, and a good experience for my horse, so whatever. just 3 kids....and me! HAHAHA! (I think I was the only one who had ever done anything but leadline before...... )


----------



## franknbeans

VelvetsAB said:


> ^^_This is what I meant. They are green to showing, not neccesarily (sp?) green broke. _
> 
> _Wikipedia (under Hunt Seat): _
> 
> 
> Pony hunter divisions may also be specified as Green Pony Hunter divisions. Green Pony Hunter divisions are for those ponies who are in their first year of rated showing. In Green Pony Hunter classes, small ponies jump 2', medium ponies jump 2'3", and large ponies jump 2'9".
> 
> Green Hunter: Green hunter divisions are for horses that are beginning their showing careers. At the local level and at C-rated horse shows, Baby Green and Pre-Green Hunter divisions are often held. The heights depend on local rules. However, most Baby Green Hunter fences are set at 2'6" and most Pre-Green Hunter fences are set at 2'9"/3'.
> First and Second Year Green Hunters are shown under USEF rules. According to these rules, First Year Green Hunters are in their first year of showing fences at 3'6". Therefore, fences in their classes are set at 3'6". Second Year Green Hunters are in their second year of showing fences at 3'6". Fences in their classes are set at 3'9".
> First and Second Year Green Hunters may also show in Green Conformation Hunter divisions. These divisions are the same as the previous divisions with one important difference. In conformation hunter classes, horses are judged 60% on their movement and performance and 40% on their conformation.
> 
> _I couldn't find anything on what Open means though..._


 
^^ which is why I no longer do Hunters....too confusing for my old brain. lol

Reining also has green horse, and green rider.....and then there are those of us who ride in both, since we are both green!

NRHA has a description, if anyone is interested.


----------



## DaraT

Open has 2 meanings. For example, Open in Palomino means the class is open to pros & amateurs but the show is a palomino only show. There is a buckskin show this weekend near here. Open at this show means all breeds can show in any class with the title OPEN.

Confusing? Yes. So you just have to check with the club or organization what their meaning of open is.


----------



## Gidget

alright,thanks guya  i think i might give it a go.


----------

